# Mindless Facts



## NicNak (Feb 17, 2009)

*Mindless Facts*
Funny Jokes and Pics

A snail can sleep for three years.

All Polar bears are left-handed.

American Airlines saved $40,000 in 1987 by eliminating one olive from each salad served in first-class.

Americans on average eat 18 acres of pizza every day.

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.

Babies are born without knee caps. They don't appear until the child reaches 2 to 6 years of age.

Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour.

Butterflies taste with their feet.

Cat's urine glows under a black light.

Donald Duck comics were banned in Finland because he doesn't wear pants.

If you fart consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an atomic bomb.

If you keep a goldfish in a dark room, it will eventually turn white.

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee.

Leonardo Da Vinci invented the scissors.

Marilyn Monroe had six toes.

No word in the English language rhymes with month.

Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing.

Starfish haven't got brains.

Stewardesses is the longest word typed with only the left hand.

The ant always falls over on its right side when intoxicated.

The most common name in the world is Mohammed.

The sentence, "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" uses every letter in the English language.

The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue.

The word "lethologica" describes the state of not being able to remember the word you want.

TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters on only one row of the keyboard.

Women blink nearly twice as much as men.

You are more likely to be killed by a Champagne cork than by a poisonous spider.

You share your birthday with at least nine million other people in the world.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks these are great facts i like the one abt bang your head loose calories maybe thats one way i could loose weight


----------



## white page (Feb 17, 2009)

Love it NN  ;
a couple of questions though 

Americans on average eat 18 acres of pizza every day.   Each ? :yikes:
Marilyn Monroe had six toes.  altogether ? three on each foot !  :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 17, 2009)

white page said:


> Love it NN  ;
> a couple of questions though
> 
> Americans on average eat 18 acres of pizza every day.   Each ? :yikes:



I would believe that is in total, all Americans combined.  :teehee:  




> Marilyn Monroe had six toes.  altogether ? three on each foot !  :teehee:



I believe it was on each foot.


Glad you and Mary enjoyed them!


----------

